# CSV Datei einlesen und XML Ausgeben



## shootstorm1 (5. Dez 2017)

Hallo,
ich müsste eine CSV Datei zeilenweise einlesen und in einem Array speichern.
Anschließend müssten die Daten welche eingelesen wurden als XML File ausgegeben werden
Wie Sätze ich das um?


----------



## truesoul (5. Dez 2017)

Hallo.

Ist Google offline? 

https://www.mkyong.com/java/how-to-read-and-parse-csv-file-in-java/
https://www.mkyong.com/java/how-to-create-xml-file-in-java-dom/
http://openbook.rheinwerk-verlag.de/javainsel9/javainsel_03_007.htm

Grüße


----------



## shootstorm1 (5. Dez 2017)

danke


----------

